# Places to see : Dubai and Nearby



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

Hello Friends !!

Hope u r doing great and having good time !!

I guess the senior expats related to this forum, prally living in dubai might have had jist of the place completely and would have enjoyed various sightseeing places within the dubai and outskirts.

Indeed i would not ask anyone to share personal experiences however would love to know the places that are worth seeing to spend time in weekends.

please list some places that u have been to and enjoyed !!... hope that helps the new people... choice is not limited, even nice eating places , clubs , resorts can be of interest.

would appreciate if u can add some descriptions too ...

Ruby


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

buy a copy of Dubai Explorer.


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

*Public Holidays*

If any one has UAE calendar in his hand now, can you please tell me if 6th of August is public holiday this year,too?

there are several websites each has their own notes...still i dont know...

Thank you.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

shinny_girl said:


> If any one has UAE calendar in his hand now, can you please tell me if 6th of August is public holiday this year,too?
> 
> there are several websites each has their own notes...still i dont know...
> 
> Thank you.



Not a fixed holiday and not on my calendar. Mind you, once you have been here a while, you will realise that public holidays can be rather random and are frequently only confirmed the day before for Islamic holidays.

-


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

thank you Elphaba,

Since it is Accession of Sheikh Zayed,i was thinking that this one is a fixed one...cause im trying to fix a trip for that time i should make sure its holiday!!!



Elphaba said:


> Not a fixed holiday and not on my calendar. Mind you, once you have been here a while, you will realise that public holidays can be rather random and are frequently only confirmed the day before for Islamic holidays.
> 
> -


----------

